# More ... > Beekeeper education >  basic beemaster syllabus

## peesbees

Hello,
This months Scottish Beekeeper magazine says that the basic beemaster syllabus has been amended. I looked at the downloads page of the SBKA website and the pdf available there says "revised 1994". The version that was there previously was "revised 2010". The syllabus looks older too - less emphasis on hygene and less on varroa. 
I think this is a mistake.

----------


## EmsE

Hi Peesbees,


http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk...nSyllabus.aspx

try this link and it should hopefully take you to the list of modules for you to look at. If not then when I get my scanner, I can scan the copy I made last year and some how attach it for you.

Edit to say 'forget the link- just spotted the 1994 ref'

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I have a copy of the 2010 version that I've downloaded from the old website, but it exceeds the upload limit, so I can't attach it.  Send me a private message, and I'll forward it to you.  I don't know what the differences are between the two versions.  I haven't checked.
Kitta

----------


## peesbees

Thanks for the replies. 
I have actually got a copy of the "revised 2010" version.
I just wasn't sure if I was correct that the link was wrong, so I thought I would post here and see if anyone else had noticed.
I emailed Ian Craig directly and he confirmed "revised 2010" is the latest version and there have been problems with moving documents to the new web site - hopefully it will be corrected there soon.

----------


## gavin

Kitta, if you want to email it to me I can lodge it on the SBAi server and provide a link so that people can see it now.  Presumably Al will get around to updating the main SBA site sometime.

 Here it is.

----------

